# New laptop, can see pixels?



## synysterxj (Mar 9, 2012)

Let me start off by saying this laptop has no dead pixels. I am used to a 17" laptop with a 720p resolution screen.

I just bought a 14" LED LCD 1336x768 laptop since its a bit easier to transport around. I love it, but I feel like sometimes (most of the time) I look on the screen I can see the individual pixels themselves. Is it because I am so used to the other laptop larger screen/resolution? I have a 14 day return warranty on this new laptop, so I am just wondering if this is normal or not.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

synysterxj said:


> Is it because I am so used to the other laptop larger screen/resolution?


If your 17" laptop was really 720p (1280x720) that is a *lower* resolution than your 14" laptop. So the higher resolution and smaller screen on the 14" means it is a higher pixel density and you should have been much more likely to see them on the 17"

Are you sure you don't mean your 17" was 1080p?


----------



## synysterxj (Mar 9, 2012)

mutelight said:


> If your 17" laptop was really 720p (1280x720) that is a *lower* resolution than your 14" laptop. So the higher resolution and smaller screen on the 14" means it is a higher pixel density and you should have been much more likely to see them on the 17"
> 
> Are you sure you don't mean your 17" was 1080p?


Apologize yes its 1080p,


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The easiest thing I've found for "pixely" screens, is gdipp.. if you use windoze. Most linux distros already have freetype.


----------

